

3 million page views help - ihavenoidnow

I have 3M per month mobile page views in a BlackBerry App. Is it worthing anything? Thank you for your help.
======
mschuster91
How "integrated" as in "how many users" are these pageviews? What is the
target audience of your app? What is the type of the app? Game, business app?

How long did you need to acquire these 3M page views? What is the ad/sales
revenue (if applicable) resulting from these pageviews?

How long does a unique user stay on your app (i.e. how long and how does he
use the app)?

